# HR24/H24 0x0419/0x41A - Discussion



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

This is the discussion thread for all HR24 MPEG-4 DVRs and H24 receivers, software version 0x0410

Release notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=184300

HR24/H24 Issues Only thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=184298

_Please feel free to discuss all aspects of this release in this thread. However, while a certain amount of ranting is expected, forum rules are still in effect and we ask that you refrain from personal attacks and statements you cannot defend. _


----------



## msuspartan (Jul 11, 2006)

Does the "improved stability" in the release notes relate to the freezing problem?

By the way the link above takes you to release notes on 0x040a/0x040d. (subsequently fixed - thanks!)


----------



## mpod (Aug 7, 2010)

msuspartan said:


> Does the "improved stability" in the release notes relate to the freezing problem?


Yes, there are many of us who can't hook up our HR24's via HDMI to AV Receivers who would definitely like to know the answer to this.


----------



## Eskimo (Aug 2, 2010)

I just wish the dang thing would power down once it's done with the update. Really screws things up around the house.


----------



## DoctorCAD (Aug 10, 2009)

Had an issue with a total lock-up during double-play last evening. Switching from one program to the other (after an hour or so of use) caused a total black screen and an unresponsive HR24-200. Required a RBR to get it back.

Any ideas if this is 0410 related?


----------



## msuspartan (Jul 11, 2006)

No problems last evening on HR24-100 using intensive FF and Rewind. Doing this while other shows recording and without recording going on. I had major freeze up problems with previous (0x040d) firmware.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Eskimo said:


> I just wish the dang thing would power down once it's done with the update. Really screws things up around the house.


Mine powers down.....but the AM21 light remains on. This tells me in the morning there was an update the night before. This has happened on all my updates so far since I got the AM21's in April.


----------



## steve841 (Sep 12, 2010)

Yeah, the freezing is still present in this release.

COME DTV ... get with the program. Pardon the pun!


----------



## Richard L Bray (Aug 19, 2006)

Title of thread is for all versions of HR24; but release notes exclude the HR24-500? Is title incorrect and will the "500's" have the own release? They definitely seem to have their unique problem with the AM21 interface.


----------



## STEVEN-H (Jan 19, 2007)

Just plugging in the HR24-500 to my Sony Bravia enable amp disables the entire automatic Bravia system. The amp and TV must be reset for the functions to return to normal. Getting quite frustrating.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Richard L Bray said:


> Title of thread is for all versions of HR24; but release notes exclude the HR24-500? Is title incorrect and will the "500's" have the own release? They definitely seem to have their unique problem with the AM21 interface.


I was wondering about that myself. My 24-500 hasn't got the upgrade, but my 24-200 did last week.

Rich


----------



## DoctorCAD (Aug 10, 2009)

The HR24-200 screwed up during playback again last night. Hung up during a fast forward of a commercial. When it finally made up its mind on what to display, I had no audio, even on non-recorded stuff.

A RBR corrected it.

Not liking this new firmware.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

DoctorCAD said:


> The HR24-200 screwed up during playback again last night. Hung up during a fast forward of a commercial. When it finally made up its mind on what to display, I had no audio, even on non-recorded stuff.
> 
> A RBR corrected it.
> 
> Not liking this new firmware.


Haven't had that happen yet. My 200 seems to be pretty stable. The 24-500 I have is the one that scares me. With all the things that have happened to me since November of '06, when I got the first HR, I've never seen a HR do the things my 500 has done...twice.

Rich


----------



## squawk (Mar 5, 2006)

Had my HR20-700 replaced with an HR24-100 Saturday. Tech did not leave manual.

Was wondering if someone could steer me to link where I may download manual.

Also, would like to know size of drive on this machine, as well as other features that were not available on the HR20.

Seems I will have to purchase an AM21, since I do record OTA non-compressed feeds when recording sports programming. How does AM21 work with the HR24-700?


----------



## paul91 (Sep 28, 2006)

Manual at directv.com/manuals

500 gig hard drive good for about 100 hrs of hd recording

yes you need a am21 for off air and most work some have reported issues with recording OTA with the hr24



squawk said:


> Had my HR20-700 replaced with an HR24-100 Saturday. Tech did not leave manual.
> 
> Was wondering if someone could steer me to link where I may download manual.
> 
> ...


----------



## squawk (Mar 5, 2006)

Thanks. Got the link from a DirecTV rep, as well as ordered AM21. Have come across here AM21 issues with HR24-500, but not HR24-100. Will be exchanging HR24 in a week or so as present machine has crackling sound when in FF/RW or SKIP mode. Have already advised DirecTV that I want another HR24-100 & specifically NOT a HR24-500. Thanks again for reply.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

squawk said:


> Thanks. Got the link from a DirecTV rep, as well as ordered AM21. Have come across here AM21 issues with HR24-500, but not HR24-100. Will be exchanging HR24 in a week or so as present machine has crackling sound when in FF/RW or SKIP mode. Have already advised DirecTV that I want another HR24-100 & specifically NOT a HR24-500. Thanks again for reply.


GOOD LUCK on that Request!!! :lol:


----------



## fgrogan (Nov 19, 2005)

STEVEN-H said:


> Just plugging in the HR24-500 to my Sony Bravia enable amp disables the entire automatic Bravia system. The amp and TV must be reset for the functions to return to normal. Getting quite frustrating.


I have exactly the same problem, see my post here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2604144&posted=1#post2604144


----------



## shmup-o (Oct 9, 2010)

About two weeks ago, one of my HR24-500s started experiencing a strange problem. I'll shut it off at night with the rest of my equipment and then in the morning it won't turn on by remote or on the front of the unit. I have to unplug and plug back in to get it to go. Is this update related? Should the unplug twice in a row procedure do the trick?

Edit: Well, it looks like I received 0x413 on 10/6. Probably unrelated... shoot.


----------



## mjbvideo (Jan 15, 2006)

I have seen that a few times on my HR24. I reset it and it works fine. I have had extremely low expectations on DirecTV DVR's for a couple years now so I'm not at all surprised there are new problems with this model.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

My HR24-500 upstairs keeps Locking Up and I have to RBR it and then after awhile it Locks Up again.

Definitely Software related.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

richierich said:


> My HR24-500 upstairs keeps Locking Up and I have to RBR it and then after awhile it Locks Up again.
> 
> Definitely Software related.


Mine locked up halfway thru the last episode of _Rescue Me_ a couple nights ago and half my HRs were disconnected right after the lockup from the DECA system. Had to restart multiple HRs the next day to get them back on the DECA system. Nothing wrong with the recording. We watched it last night. No idea why the 24-500 locked up. Disheartening.

Rich


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

I have an HR24-500 that has been working flawlessly and has a AM 21 that records OTA channels without a problem. I thought I was going to be it trouble with the 500 from all the problems others are having. Wifes 24-100 has also problem free.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm noticing that out in the field that HR24-500's have freezing video when changing channels, along with audio from the previously viewed channel. Very strange stuff. Myself and others have seen this more than once, once the box is swapped, problem is resolved.


----------



## Sam Houston (Oct 19, 2010)

DTV was installed in my home 3 weeks ago: HD satellite & HD DVR (HR24). I am using an HDMI cable provided by DTV to connect to my Sony Bravia 46". Approximately 25 times per day, a black screen appears for 3 seconds, then reverts back to programming. Same issues when watching playback (recorded programming). A DTV technician suggested that I purchase a Monster cable M1000 series because "...it appears you are having a refreshing issue." I have not purchased the Monster cable. Anyone else experiencing black outs on their screens? What's the solution(s) for this annoying issue?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Sam Houston said:


> DTV was installed in my home 3 weeks ago: HD satellite & HD DVR (HR24). I am using an HDMI cable provided by DTV to connect to my Sony Bravia 46". Approximately 25 times per day, a black screen appears for 3 seconds, then reverts back to programming. Same issues when watching playback (recorded programming). A DTV technician suggested that I purchase a Monster cable M1000 series because "...it appears you are having a refreshing issue." I have not purchased the Monster cable. Anyone else experiencing black outs on their screens? What's the solution(s) for this annoying issue?


Sonys and HRs have a long history of problems when using HDMI. I use Panny plasmas and have no problems with HDMI. I did have two Sony CRT HD TVs prior to buying the Pannys and both wouldn't work with HDMI. Had to use component cables. Have you tried that? If you use component and still get those problems you probably have a bad HR.

If your HDMI run is short, it should work. I use a 25' HDMI cable to run from one room to another and have no problems with that. The thicker the cable, the longer your cable can be. Monster? No, just get the same same size wire as the Monster and save yourself some money.

Rich


----------



## Sam Houston (Oct 19, 2010)

rich584 said:


> Sonys and HRs have a long history of problems when using HDMI. I use Panny plasmas and have no problems with HDMI. I did have two Sony CRT HD TVs prior to buying the Pannys and both wouldn't work with HDMI. Had to use component cables. Have you tried that? If you use component and still get those problems you probably have a bad HR.
> 
> If your HDMI run is short, it should work. I use a 25' HDMI cable to run from one room to another and have no problems with that. The thicker the cable, the longer your cable can be. Monster? No, just get the same same size wire as the Monster and save yourself some money.
> 
> Rich


I have not used component cable yet. Will I loose any picture quality / resolution when using component versus hdmi?

Thank you Rich!


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Component is almost as good as HDMI and in some cases better but it just depends upon the quality of your Display Device.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Sam Houston said:


> I have not used component cable yet. Will I loose any picture quality / resolution when using component versus hdmi?
> 
> Thank you Rich!


Nope, same PQ.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

richierich said:


> Component is almost as good as HDMI and in some cases better but it just depends upon the quality of your Display Device.


You ever see any difference? I've compared and compared and it all looks the same to me and you know how picky I am!!!

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

So, I'm watching the football game from last night this morning on my 24-500 and it goes berserk again! First the Menu pops up, then the recording stops and the D* channel for helpful hints that I never watch comes on. So I try to go back to the game and the Menu pops up and the whole cycle starts again. Unplugged it and I'm letting it sit for a few hours.

I'm really getting tired of this damn thing. I've moved it, so I know the cabling or the SWM switch isn't the culprit. I've tried it with the external and without the external and the same thing happens. This is the only one of my twelve active HRs that does this. I have no problems with my 24-200. I've run out of ideas, anybody got one? Anybody?

I'm getting ready to call Retention and see what I can get done. Aside from replacing it, I don't know what else to do. And I'm not gonna replace it unless I get another 24. I don't need to hear anything about D* not promising any particular HR, I know how to get another 24 but I'd like to just get this one fixed.

Has anyone else had this problem?

Rich


----------



## Crow159 (May 23, 2007)

Anybody have any problems with SD channel guide data? My HR24-100 only has SD channel guide data to the 22nd. I'm going to try a reboot and see if it helps.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

rich584 said:


> So, I'm watching the football game from last night this morning on my 24-500 and it goes berserk again! First the Menu pops up, then the recording stops and the D* channel for helpful hints that I never watch comes on. So I try to go back to the game and the Menu pops up and the whole cycle starts again. Unplugged it and I'm letting it sit for a few hours.
> 
> I'm really getting tired of this damn thing. I've moved it, so I know the cabling or the SWM switch isn't the culprit. I've tried it with the external and without the external and the same thing happens. This is the only one of my twelve active HRs that does this. I have no problems with my 24-200. I've run out of ideas, anybody got one? Anybody?
> 
> ...


Well, the 24-500 has bit the dust. Now it just comes on whenever it wants to and the Menu and Playlist keep popping up. When I clear the Menu and the Playlist is up, I hit the Play button and the Menu comes up. I'm getting a replacement today or tomorrow. And it will be a 24. This can't possibly happen again. I hope.

Rich


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

You may need to talk to Case Management as they are the only ones I know of that can actually replace your unit with an HR24.

They have that Authority and no one else does even Customer Retention.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

richierich said:


> You may need to talk to Case Management as they are the only ones I know of that can actually replace your unit with an HR24.
> 
> They have that Authority and no one else does even Customer Retention.


Can you provide a phone number for Case Management? TIA


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

richierich said:


> You may need to talk to Case Management as they are the only ones I know of that can actually replace your unit with an HR24.
> 
> They have that Authority and no one else does even Customer Retention.


My account is flagged because of the problems that I have had and when I have a problem, a call to the PP and an explanation of my problem/s causes me to be sent to the CMG.

Lot easier dealing with them than any other department at D*!!!

My 24 is on the way!!!

Rich


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

Rich, thanx for that complete response. I won't be testing the number, as I currently have no problem (except for my frustration with HR2x deficiencies, both accidental and intentional). 

Maybe one day, if and when I need it, I'll start paying $5.99/mo for the PP (and wait a month before asking for help).


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

rich584 said:


> My account is flagged because of the problems that I have had and when I have a problem, a call to the PP and an explanation of my problem/s causes me to be sent to the CMG.
> 
> Lot easier dealing with them than any other department at D*!!!
> 
> ...


Got another 24-500 today. Hooked up and running well (so far). 

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Had a terrible time getting my new 24-500 to work with my Sony AV receiver. Did everything right and it wouldn't work. Called up D*, asked for the PP, and was sent to regular tech help. That automated phone program that D* uses could send you anywhere. 

The Tech I spoke to in Oklahoma showed me how to do it! Couldn't believe it. First time someone at D* has helped me with a technical question. Not counting the PP folks in that statement.

Rich


----------



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

Notes?


----------



## DoctorCAD (Aug 10, 2009)

My TV apps quit working after the download.
HR24-200

Hope they get it back soon.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

DoctorCAD said:


> My TV apps quit working after the download.
> HR24-200
> 
> Hope they get it back soon.


I also received 0x416 last night and my TV apps are still working just fine. However I'd like to see the notes on what has changed this time around.


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

There were never any release notes, issues thread or discussion thread for 0x412 on the HR24-500; maybe it will be different with 0x416.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes, I got it at 3:25 A.M. which is Exactly the same time of the morning that I got the last NR!!!

Isn't that interesting. There must be a Directv Software Download Table somewhere that has my units programmed to be updated at 3:25 A.M.


----------



## markrubi (Oct 12, 2006)

Turned on the DVR today to see the front all lit up. Waiting for notes. "Under the hood" .


----------



## Janice805 (Nov 27, 2005)

Well at least updates to my HR24-500 are consistent. This update (same as the last) killed my SOUND. Had to reset to get it up and running. Anyone else lose SOUND with updates on the HR24?

On the other receivers I knew an update had occurred because of the bright BLUE LIGHT, but now it's loss of sound with this receiver.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I didn't Lose any Sound but I still get the Audio Switching Problem but I also do not get the Freezing or Instant Reboots others are experiencing.


----------



## Joe Diver (Oct 12, 2006)

I got it last night as well...2:22 AM....


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

I wonder if the problem with the AM21 connected to the HR24 -500 has been fixed with this update. I hope those with the problem will reply here.


----------



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

Janice805 said:


> On the other receivers I knew an update had occurred because of the bright BLUE LIGHT, but now it's loss of sound with this receiver.


If the receivers are powered off(not unplugged) when they receive an update they normally power off after completion. The receiver would not be lit up.

No issues to report for me... 2 HR24-500's

smooth as day I received


----------



## Car1181 (Mar 30, 2006)

Got the update on all three HR-24's. Two were fine but when I turned on the third one the screen showed "receiver in stand by mode. use power on button to turn on". It didn't respond to any remote buttons but a restart got everything working.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

upmichigan said:


> If the receivers are powered off(not unplugged) when they receive an update they normally power off after completion. The receiver would not be lit up.
> 
> No issues to report for me... 2 HR24-500's
> 
> smooth as day I received


Actually, no. When the update is performed the receiver is turned back on just as if you performed a receiver reset. That's how many people tell when a receiver reset has been performed because of the fact that they had it in stand-by and now the blue lights are on or they had disabled the blue lights and they are now on as when a reset is performed the lights come back on.

And remember, the receivers are never powered off, they are only placed in stand-by mode which just turns off the outputs on the receiver.

- Merg


----------



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

My HR24's were shut off at bedtime. Were off this morning and received update at 2:20am.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Car1181 said:


> Got the update on all three HR-24's. Two were fine but when I turned on the third one the screen showed "receiver in stand by mode. use power on button to turn on". It didn't respond to any remote buttons but a restart got everything working.


I have never seen a HR24 (I have five of them) display a message like that.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Under the Hood.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

upmichigan said:


> Notes?


Under the Hood.


----------



## gobears88 (Dec 10, 2007)

I have a HR-200 that was auto-updated last night with software update 0x416. I was actually up late and saw the request to do the download and update, so decided to call it a night (early am). Everything was working fine with the external drive at that point (a 2.0gb Western Digital Caviar Black WD2001FASS, in a Rosewill RX-358-S external housing). Have had no problems at all over the month I've been using the HR-24, drive and housing combo. 

Today, however, the HD DVR will only boot to the internal drive and I never see the drive access light go on on the external drive. I tried a full reboot (three times so far today) via unplugging power and eSATA cable from both DVR and external drive, and re-powering slowly using this method:
1. plugging power back into the external drive
2. attaching eSATA cable to drive unit
3. powering up drive, waiting 30 seconds after
4. reconnecting eSATA to the DVR
5. plugging power back into DVR

Given that I have seen no problems with the external drive or housing, it sure seems to point to the latest update as the culprit. I'm reluctant to try the drive on another of my HR-24 or -21 units as I don't want it to reformat and lose the recordings on there -- including all of the Giants postseason games I've been saving! ;-)

Anyone else see anything like this?

Thanks in advance.

-Kevin


----------



## gobears88 (Dec 10, 2007)

gobears88 said:


> I have a HR-200 that was auto-updated last night with software update 0x416.


I should have said it's an HR24-200.

-Kevin


----------



## spiketoo (Sep 24, 2007)

Um, my HR24-500 locked up this AM when I turned it on and I lost my locals. Needed a quick hit.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

scottandregan said:


> Under the Hood.


Actually Scott I think this time they just Waxed the Hood to make it look Better!!! :lol:


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Barry in Conyers said:


> There were never any release notes, issues thread or discussion thread for 0x412 on the HR24-500; maybe it will be different with 0x416.


Ummmm....

Release notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=184300

Issues: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=184298

Discussion: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=184299


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

Those are 0x413. My Hr24-500s went from 0x412 to 0x416. Did any -500 get 0x413?


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> Ummmm....
> 
> Release notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=184300
> 
> ...


I specifically stated "*0x412 on the HR24-500*".

The threads you listed are for *0x413* on the *HR24-100 and HR24-200.*


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

Mike Greer said:


> Those are 0x413. My Hr24-500s went from 0x412 to 0x416. Did any -500 get 0x413?


No, -500's did not get 0X413


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Yepp, 500's went from 412 to 416. My 500 got it last night too. The mrv trick play when you hit play, coming out of ffwd still needs work. It jumps back like 20 seconds.


----------



## msuspartan (Jul 11, 2006)

New firmware received this morning. Anyone have any information on this?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Folks .. These are mini-updates .. The original push was 0x410 .. H24-700 still has 0x412 I think .. Many systems received 0x413 in the middle. Other systems are now updated to 0x416.

All of these are modest tweaks to improve the performance on these models, but the release is still pretty much the same thing. I expect there to be at least one more tweak before we are through with this particular release.

I've merged all of the discussion here to reflect that fact.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Barry in Conyers said:


> I specifically stated "*0x412 on the HR24-500*".
> 
> The threads you listed are for *0x413* on the *HR24-100 and HR24-200.*


0x412 on the HR24-500's is the exact same release as 0x413 on the HR24-100's and 200's. Had you read the threads, instead of assuming they didn't exist, you'd know that.

Oh and it's the same threads now... Imagine that..


----------



## retromzc (Sep 7, 2007)

My Hr24-500 also received 416 this morning. As with every update this receiver gets, I had to do a lot of fiddling to get the audio back.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Has mrv always shown what on dvr is recording, in the list on the other?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

elwaylite said:


> Has mrv always shown what on dvr is recording, in the list on the other?


Yes


----------



## SWORDFISH (Apr 16, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Actually, no. When the update is performed the receiver is turned back on just as if you performed a receiver reset. That's how many people tell when a receiver reset has been performed because of the fact that they had it in stand-by and now the blue lights are on or they had disabled the blue lights and they are now on as when a reset is performed the lights come back on.
> 
> And remember, the receivers are never powered off, they are only placed in stand-by mode which just turns off the outputs on the receiver.
> 
> - Merg


My H24-100 and both of the HR24-500's were left in stand-by last night. All three received the update, and all were back in stand-by this morning (all lights off). This has been the case since I got these receivers.

After the previous update, one HR24-500 did not have sound. This time, all receivers functioned normally after the update.

SF


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

SWORDFISH said:


> My H24-100 and both of the HR24-500's were left in stand-by last night. All three received the update, and all were back in stand-by this morning (all lights off). This has been the case since I got these receivers.
> 
> After the previous update, one HR24-500 did not have sound. This time, all receivers functioned normally after the update.
> 
> SF


Maybe they're tweaking something with the software then. My R22 stays in stand-by when not being used and when it automatically updates will end up turned on. My HR24-100 is never in stand-by (as the TV/DirecTV On/Off doesn't work with my TV and I'm too lazy to hit two buttons everytime I want to watch TV ). Next time I hear about a push, I'll put the receiver into stand-by and see what happens.

The statement about the blue lights turning back when when having been turned off should still be valid though. I'll turn the lights off on the R22 or the HR24 and when an update is received, I'll have to turn them back off again.

- Merg


----------



## Car1181 (Mar 30, 2006)

RAD said:


> I have never seen a HR24 (I have five of them) display a message like that.


I've never seen it on any receiver before and I've had various DVR's for years, but it was there.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

gobears88 said:


> I have a HR-200 that was auto-updated last night with software update 0x416. I was actually up late and saw the request to do the download and update, so decided to call it a night (early am). Everything was working fine with the external drive at that point (a 2.0gb Western Digital Caviar Black WD2001FASS, in a Rosewill RX-358-S external housing). Have had no problems at all over the month I've been using the HR-24, drive and housing combo.
> 
> Today, however, the HD DVR will only boot to the internal drive and I never see the drive access light go on on the external drive. I tried a full reboot (three times so far today) via unplugging power and eSATA cable from both DVR and external drive, and re-powering slowly using this method:
> 1. plugging power back into the external drive
> ...


There is no reason to remove the eSATA to eSATA cable. Just leave it plugged in to both the HR and the external device and pull both power cords. Then plug in the external device and wait a bit and plug in the HR. Try that and see if it comes up. Once you have the eSATA to eSATA jumper cable installed there is no real reason to ever disconnect it.



> Given that I have seen no problems with the external drive or housing, it sure seems to point to the latest update as the culprit. I'm reluctant to try the drive on another of my HR-24 or -21 units as I don't want it to reformat and lose the recordings on there -- including all of the Giants postseason games I've been saving! ;-)


Shouldn't reformat the external HDD. But you won't be able to view them. Try rebooting it the way I described above.

Rich


----------



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Maybe they're tweaking something with the software then. My R22 stays in stand-by when not being used and when it automatically updates will end up turned on. My HR24-100 is never in stand-by (as the TV/DirecTV On/Off doesn't work with my TV and I'm too lazy to hit two buttons everytime I want to watch TV ). Next time I hear about a push, I'll put the receiver into stand-by and see what happens.
> 
> The statement about the blue lights turning back when when having been turned off should still be valid though. I'll turn the lights off on the R22 or the HR24 and when an update is received, I'll have to turn them back off again.
> 
> - Merg


This has been the case all along not something NEW. My HR22's reacted the same after an update also...LIGHTS WERE OFF!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

upmichigan said:


> This has been the case all along not something NEW. My HR22's reacted the same after an update also...LIGHTS WERE OFF!


My HRs have usually been lit up after an NR. It's just lately that they have been going into standby. I think it was a result of an NR. But they always stayed on with the front panel completely lit up prior to that NR.

Rich


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

Sam Houston said:


> ... HD DVR (HR24). I am using an HDMI cable provided by DTV to connect to my Sony Bravia 46". Approximately 25 times per day, a black screen appears for 3 seconds, then reverts back to programming. Same issues when watching playback (recorded programming)... Anyone else experiencing black outs on their screens? What's the solution(s) for this annoying issue?


I've had an HR24-100 (China) for 3 weeks. About 5 times over that 3-week period, a black screen (with no sound) has appeared for 1 or 2 seconds. I don't remember that happening over the 2 years with my HR21.

I've not reported this yet. Maybe the next time it happens, I'll submit a dump.


----------



## BruceS (Sep 23, 2006)

My room-mate is a night-owl and was actually watching TV from the HR24-500 when the update occurred.

According to him, after the download and boot had completed, none of our other DECA connected receivers were visible in the recording list and the response to the remote became slower and slower over time.

After about 15 minutes, it didn't respond to the remote at all. He then pulled the plug for about 5 minutes and then plugged it back in.

After the boot completed, all DECA receivers were visible again and the remote has been operating normally ever since.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Just a reminder for those folks who have external HDDs on their 24s. Reboot them ASAP after any NR or power outage. The NR does not turn off the external devices and the setups should be rebooted as soon as you know an NR has occurred, or a power outage. 

The proper way to do this is to unplug the external device (or shut off the power switch if it has one) and then unplug the 24. Wait a minute or so and plug in the external device and give it a moment to spin up. Then plug in the 24. The eSATA to eSATA jumper cable does not need to be unplugged during this reboot. Just leave it alone. That should resolve any issues that pop up because of an NR.

Rich


----------



## GP245 (Aug 17, 2006)

My HR24-500 received the 0x416 update on 10/28, and ever since then strange things are happening with accessing the program guide!

Now, when I push the "Guide" button the screen that pops up is 
"Filter the Guide" - not the Program Guide itself - the way it's always been until the new download.

Once again, a new download that given me more problems than they've solved!

Stop helping me, please!!!!


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

GP245 said:


> Now, when I push the "Guide" button the screen that pops up is
> "Filter the Guide" - not the Program Guide itself - the way it's always been until the new download.


Have you checked that the setting didn't get changed for that? Go to "Parental, Fav's & Setup", "System Setup", "Display" and then "Preferences" and change the GUIDE shows to Grid Guide First to put it back.


----------



## GP245 (Aug 17, 2006)

RAD said:


> Have you checked that the setting didn't get changed for that? Go to "Parental, Fav's & Setup", "System Setup", "Display" and then "Preferences" and change the GUIDE shows to Grid Guide First to put it back.


Thank you!

That did it. Obviously, when the 0x416 was installed, it changed my preference.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

GP245 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> That did it. Obviously, when the 0x416 was installed, it changed my preference.


Or someone in your house did.


----------



## FatMan45 (Nov 1, 2010)

I have a HR24-500 receiver. It's been working beautifully for the past 3 
months. Last Wed., it wanted to download a new software revision - 0x416. It 
goes to a screen that says it is searching for downloads. At the bottom of 
the screen, the progress bar never moves from 0%. In the upper left corner, 
some numbers do change, they look like this:

2/4/138/30 then 2/4/139/31 then 2/4/140/30 then 2/4/141/31 then 2/4/142/30 
etc.

This goes on for about 5 min. or so, then the system powers off and reboots. 
It goes through the whole "Just a few more seconds..." and "Retrieving 
satellite info..." then finally the picture comes back. 30 min. later it 
starts the whole process all over again.

Current s/w rev. is 0x412, which was installed on 10/6/10. My brother was 
able to claw his way to engineering on one of his marathon support calls, 
and they claimed it was an issue with the s/w and that they would have a fix 
in 48-72 hours. It's now been ~96 hours and subsequent calls to support have 
yielded the usual results - zippo! They've never heard of any such issue; 
have we tried rebooting?; etc., etc.

Does anyone know how to reset a software download on the HR24/500? I also heard that a download can be "forced' - what is the procedure for that? Or any other suggestions as to how to resolve my dilemma?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

FatMan45 said:


> Does anyone know how to reset a software download on the HR24/500? I also heard that a download can be "forced' - what is the procedure for that? Or any other suggestions as to how to resolve my dilemma?


To force an update reboot your receiver, using the menu options to reboot and not the red button, and when you see the very first blue screen press 02468 on your remote.

Note: You'll only get the newest version if you're authorized for it. Since yours tried to download previously I'd imagine you are authorized though.


----------



## FatMan45 (Nov 1, 2010)

RunnerFL said:


> To force an update reboot your receiver, using the menu options to reboot and not the red button, and when you see the very first blue screen press 02468 on your remote.
> 
> Note: You'll only get the newest version if you're authorized for it. Since yours tried to download previously I'd imagine you are authorized though.


No joy. It did the same thing it has been doing - "Searching for software (0416)" - no progress on the download bar, then just reboots itself. I'm wondering if the initial attempt to download was interrupted - resulting in a corrupted partial download? If so, is there a way to delete the partial download and start over? There's got to be an easy fix for this! :beatdeadhorse:


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

FatMan45 said:


> No joy. It did the same thing it has been doing - "Searching for software (0416)" - no progress on the download bar, then just reboots itself. I'm wondering if the initial attempt to download was interrupted - resulting in a corrupted partial download? If so, is there a way to delete the partial download and start over? There's got to be an easy fix for this! :beatdeadhorse:


How far did the initial attempt get? If you didn't get past 90% then that's not the issue.

Maybe try unplugging the unit for a bit then force an upgrade when you plug it back in.


----------



## FatMan45 (Nov 1, 2010)

RunnerFL said:


> How far did the initial attempt get? If you didn't get past 90% then that's not the issue.
> 
> Maybe try unplugging the unit for a bit then force an upgrade when you plug it back in.


I didn't see the initial attempt (=late night) - the corruption was just speculation on my part, since I can't come up with any other explanation for what is happening. Is there a procedure for deleting a corrupted partial download? I'd like to try it if there is.

In the meantime, I will try powering down for 30 seconds then force a download as it comes back up.

BTW thanks for your help!


----------



## FatMan45 (Nov 1, 2010)

RunnerFL said:


> How far did the initial attempt get? If you didn't get past 90% then that's not the issue.
> 
> Maybe try unplugging the unit for a bit then force an upgrade when you plug it back in.


OK I tried the power off and force a download - same result.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

RunnerFL said:


> Maybe try unplugging the unit for a bit then force an upgrade when you plug it back in.





FatMan45 said:


> I will try powering down for 30 seconds then force a download as it comes back up.


IMO, "a bit" means a half hour or more. Several hours, even. Others have said they saw better behavior after such extended down time.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

If your Problems stem from "Static Electricity Buildup" due to Improper Grounding then Unplugging it for an Hour should dissipate the static electricity buildup so that it will perform okay again when plugged back in.

However, if it is indeed because of static electricity buildup due to improper grounding then the problem will return within days after the static electricity builds back up to a level than can Interfere with your Electronics.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

HR24/100 downloaded 0418 this morning. 

Just "stability" i imagine?


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

BattleScott said:


> HR24-100 downloaded 0418 this morning.


0418? Are you sure? No issues/discussion threads have been created for 0418. The CE version is 0419.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

Syzygy said:


> 0418? Are you sure? No issues/discussion threads have been created for 0418. The CE version is 0419.


Yep, got 0416 on 10/28. 0418 came down this morning.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Syzygy said:


> IMO, "a bit" means a half hour or more. Several hours, even. Others have said they saw better behavior after such extended down time.


I usually use the 30 second hard reboot, but I have had success with troublesome HRs by leaving them unplugged overnight. Don't know if the thing had to be unplugged that long, just seemed easier and it has usually worked.

Rich


----------



## patricw (Jul 5, 2007)

Got 418 on my two HR24 boxes overnight last night...
It seems unusual that they sent 416 just last Thursday, and here it is 5 days later and they sent another one.


----------



## jlm_md (Sep 7, 2007)

I have an HR24-100. Although I have read about issues with this unit, I have had no problems, until the last few days...

It downloaded a new version and then started getting clips and lags - horrible!

This morning it downloaded 0x0418 and so far it seems like the problem went away and back to normal.

I have search on this version and can't find any info or release notes.

Why no info?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

jlm_md said:


> I have an HR24-100. Although I have read about issues with this unit, I have had no problems, until the last few days...
> 
> It downloaded a new version and then started getting clips and lags - horrible!
> 
> ...


There are a series of little fixes coming in right now. Essentially this entire bundle is the same release. Perhaps the items you saw were one of the things fixed more recently.


----------



## Joe Diver (Oct 12, 2006)

I too received 418 last night.

The only thing odd I've noticed with my HR24-100 is that the orange record light does not come on. Well, it came on once, after the upgrade a few days ago...I thought maybe the upgrade fixed it since I've never seen it....but after that one time, no light.

Am I missing something here? Isn't there supposed to be a little orange light come on when the unit is recording something? It is a bit annoying that the only way I can tell if it is recording something is if I look at List. I know it's not burned out or faulty because I have seen it once.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Joe Diver said:


> I too received 418 last night.
> 
> The only thing odd I've noticed with my HR24-100 is that the orange record light does not come on. Well, it came on once, after the upgrade a few days ago...I thought maybe the upgrade fixed it since I've never seen it....but after that one time, no light.
> 
> Am I missing something here? Isn't there supposed to be a little orange light come on when the unit is recording something? It is a bit annoying that the only way I can tell if it is recording something is if I look at List. I know it's not burned out or faulty because I have seen it once.


Yes, but the light is VERY small on the HR24-100.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Yes, but the light is VERY small on the HR24-100.


While others might find that annoying, I'm very pleased with that VERY small light. I have a couple 20-700s that have annoyingly bright recording lights. Yet another good thing about the 24s. I just got 0x418 yesterday and my 500 and 200 seem to be very happy at the moment. So far, my experiences with the 24s just keep getting better and better. Except for the one 500 that bit the dust, but I think that was my fault.

Rich


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Yep, got 0X418 at 3:26 A.M. on all 3 of my HR24-500s. I always get my Downloads at that paricular time so my Account must be loaded into a Timetable that generates my Downloads at 3:26 A.M.

I just hope that Directv has fixed the Digital Audio Problems associated with this box.


----------



## Joe Diver (Oct 12, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Yes, but the light is VERY small on the HR24-100.


I know, and I've seen it light up before....but it doesn't now. I've been right up on it, looking close....nada....no record light.


----------



## bobcamp1 (Nov 8, 2007)

jlm_md said:


> I have an HR24-100. Although I have read about issues with this unit, I have had no problems, until the last few days...
> 
> It downloaded a new version and then started getting clips and lags - horrible!
> 
> ...


Well, at least we know what was wrong with 0x416.

0x418 was likely an emergency release to fix the new bug they introduced while fixing some other bugs. If a release is exclusively bug fixes or a reduction in functionality, D* doesn't send out release notes.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

bobcamp1 said:


> 0X418 was likely an Emergency Release to fix the new bug they introduced while fixing some other bugs. If a release is exclusively bug fixes or a reduction in functionality, D* doesn't send out release notes.


That seems likely since it has only been about a week since they Released 0X416 on the HR24-500s. So they rushed something out and it was probably a Bug Fix.


----------



## jlm_md (Sep 7, 2007)

bobcamp1 said:


> Well, at least we know what was wrong with 0x416.
> 
> 0x418 was likely an emergency release to fix the new bug they introduced while fixing some other bugs. If a release is exclusively bug fixes or a reduction in functionality, D* doesn't send out release notes.


Well, after getting 0x0418 on my HR24-100 and having a day of it working now it is back to almost unwatchable with clips, pauses and freezes. The same exact problem is also occuring on my HR24-500 also 0x0418.

These two units worked perfectly until the last few days. Whatever they did is ruining my ability to watch recorded shows!

Any way to revert to the old firmware or how to make the unit watchable again?


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Have you tried Rebooting the DVR since the Download??? Give it a try.


----------



## jlm_md (Sep 7, 2007)

richierich said:


> Have you tried Rebooting the DVR since the Download??? Give it a try.


Yes, I tried that - it took a long time on step 1 of 2, maybe 15 minutes, but finally finished.

The problem was still there.

They worked perfectly for months and basically crapped out after to update.

My set-up is 2 HR20-100's, 1 HR24-100, 1 HR24-500, 2 H24-500's. These are all set-up as whole home and MRV enabled.

I did some more testing and here is what I have found.

1) The HR20's work just fine
2) Both HR24's are fine with live TV, but the remote is slugish at times.
3) Watching recorded shows on the HR-24's or MRV from another HR24 is at times unwatchable.
4) Using an HR24 and MRV from one of the HR20's has slight pixels, but is definitately watchable and better than watching a show that was recorded on itself.

Not sure if this helps identify the problem.


----------



## Joe Diver (Oct 12, 2006)

Man, I feel silly *****in about a little light......



jlm_md said:


> Yes, I tried that - it took a long time on step 1 of 2, maybe 15 minutes, but finally finished.
> 
> The problem was still there.
> 
> ...


----------



## bsprague (Feb 24, 2007)

jlm_md said:


> Yes, I tried that - it took a long time on step 1 of 2, maybe 15 minutes, but finally finished.
> 
> The problem was still there.
> 
> ...


My hunch is you have an intermittent hardware issue. It is the nightmare of electronics.

A couple years ago I had problems with an HR21. It would get better, then worse. I took digital pictures, called DirectTV for repair and the service guy showed up. He started adjusting things and replacing connectors. He left after he thought it was fixed. It wasn't, so I took more photos and called again. This time I got the cell phone number of the tech. He changed more stuff and left. It broke again and I called him. He came back and finally agreed with me that I had an "intermittent electronic problem on the second tuner". After three different techs changed everything from the LNBs down, the last one swapped out the box and it has been perfect ever since.


----------



## jlm_md (Sep 7, 2007)

bsprague said:


> My hunch is you have an intermittent hardware issue. It is the nightmare of electronics.
> 
> A couple years ago I had problems with an HR21. It would get better, then worse. I took digital pictures, called DirectTV for repair and the service guy showed up. He started adjusting things and replacing connectors. He left after he thought it was fixed. It wasn't, so I took more photos and called again. This time I got the cell phone number of the tech. He changed more stuff and left. It broke again and I called him. He came back and finally agreed with me that I had an "intermittent electronic problem on the second tuner". After three different techs changed everything from the LNBs down, the last one swapped out the box and it has been perfect ever since.


Maybe, it just seems odd that it started after the FM update and only on the HR24's that got it.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jlm_md said:


> Maybe, it just seems odd that it started after the FM update and only on the HR24's that got it.


Believe me, this is nothing compared to what we went thru for the first couple years. Have patience, they'll get the issues fixed. At their own pace, of course.

Rich


----------



## jlm_md (Sep 7, 2007)

rich584 said:


> Believe me, this is nothing compared to what we went thru for the first couple years. Have patience, they'll get the issues fixed. At their own pace, of course.
> 
> Rich


I know they will.

I have been with them since 2003, I remember the HR10-250 early on when it thought it was a turtle.

In that case it was broke out the the box and after a long while they fixed it. This time it was fine out of the box and they broke it.

As long as it's just not me, I'm sure they'll get it corrected.


----------



## nskatp (Jul 1, 2005)

Me too having the video freezes after 0x418 (got it Tuesday), but on Live TV. Every time I change channels the freezes start for a couple of minutes, audio is perfect, then it stabilizes.

BTW I have a HR24-200.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Well, my Audio Switching Problem was not fixed by the NR so I played around with it and finally switched out my Coaxial Digital Audio Cable for a Toslink Cable and now it is working Perfectly for 24 hours.

I will continue to Monitor it to see if it indeed Reverts back to Switching from Digital to Analog and then back to Digital and then back to Analog but if it doesn't my Conclusion is that all this time it was caused by a Bad Coaxial Digital Audio Cable!!!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jlm_md said:


> I know they will.
> 
> I have been with them since 2003, I remember the HR10-250 early on when it thought it was a turtle.
> 
> ...


My first 24-500 was damn near perfect out of the box. I expected to have problems as the NRs came and I did. But, already, they are stabilized and I'm pleased with my 500 and 200. Surprised, I am. 

Rich


----------



## retromzc (Sep 7, 2007)

My HR24-500 seems to like 0x418. It has returned to being very fast and responsive. Now, please update the channel logos.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Mine seems to like the 0X418 as well as it is Snappy and Very Fast and now that I have my Audio Problem fixed I am a Happy Camper!!!


----------



## sstv (Jul 30, 2006)

Hi All
HR24 500 and AM21 record OTA problem has not been fixed. 
Pixels and audio breakup OTA has not been fixed.

All OTA signals are 95 to 100%
I do not see any improvement with NR 418

I am starting to miss my HR20 100

SSTV
Since 94


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

richierich said:


> Mine seems to like the 0X418 as well as it is Snappy and Very Fast and now that I have my Audio Problem fixed I am a Happy Camper!!!


Me too. Now's the time to start dreading upcoming NRs. 

Rich


----------



## jlm_md (Sep 7, 2007)

jlm_md said:


> Yes, I tried that - it took a long time on step 1 of 2, maybe 15 minutes, but finally finished.
> 
> The problem was still there.
> 
> ...


The HR24-500 went back to normal behavior and works fine - must be magic!

The HR24-100 still is still unwatchable either from itself or from another unit.

Called Tech support - they couldn't test anything because it just froze when they tried to initiate a self test. They had me RBR and hold down record and down arrow on the front panel to launch a scandisk - that was about 9 hours ago - it is at 35%!! I've searched this and have found mention of it, but no good explanation of what it really does, or doesn't do.

She told me it would take about 90 minutes. The counter keeps going up, but it's like watching grass grow.

Has anyone experienced this, it it normal or should I try DTV again and waste another hour on the phone?

Thanks


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

Noticed today that FF goes up to 10. Really flies! Is this something new in the last software update?


----------



## balboadave (Mar 3, 2010)

finaldiet said:


> Noticed today that FF goes up to 10. Really flies! Is this something new in the last software update?


I bet you pressed the Skip button, not FF. That's what I did, and I thought the same. Since I don't use Skip very often, I don't know if that's new or not.


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

Skip only goes 30 seconds at a time. It was FF button. It always went to 4 and that was all. I kept hitting it and it went up to 10. It doesn't always do it. I tried it several times just to see if it was a one time thing, but it wasnt. I could take it to 10 and release button and it FF extremely fast without stopping.


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

Your right!! It was skip. DUD!!


----------



## Joe Diver (Oct 12, 2006)

finaldiet said:


> Noticed today that FF goes up to 10. Really flies! Is this something new in the last software update?


Mine goes up to 11.......


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

finaldiet said:


> Noticed today that FF goes up to 10. Really flies! Is this something new in the last software update?


How did you come up with 10 if you Hit the Skip Button?


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

I just activated an HR24-500 on 11/4 to replace an HR20-100.
It immediately downloaded 0x0418 with no problems.
However, the channel logos are missing. I wonder how long it will be before they appear?


----------



## bsprague (Feb 24, 2007)

Pausing the download of a VOD is a listed feature that is not in this release. I don't know if it was in previous releases or in firmware for other HDVRs. 

I'm getting used to a new HR24-200 and VOD at the same time. This is the first DVR I've hooked up to the net. The best DSL that Qwest can give me for now runs about 1.2 MBPS. (I won't allow Comcast in my condo.) My first few HD VODs clogged the pipe pretty good. The book and instructional video both say downloads can be paused from the "Que" by pressing the yellow button when you want the internet for other things. 

The option is not there so I unplugged it for DW's daily web shopping addiction and my (more normal) web browsing. 

My HR24-200 is a couple of weeks old. I kept it independent from the other HDDVR so that DW wouldn't/couldn't mess with it. (I can hide the remote!) Compared to what I'm used to, it is "quick and snappy" like my fuzzy R16 in the motorhome. Other than a missing yellow button function, it is working very well.


----------



## bsprague (Feb 24, 2007)

jdspencer said:


> .....However, the channel logos are missing. I wonder how long it will be before they appear?


When mine was new two weeks ago it was all there the next morning.


----------



## jlm_md (Sep 7, 2007)

jlm_md said:


> The HR24-500 went back to normal behavior and works fine - must be magic!
> 
> The HR24-100 still is still unwatchable either from itself or from another unit.
> 
> ...


48 Hours later the scan finished - it claimed to have found and "corrected" over 250 errors. After it came back up, it behaved just as before the scan - no difference.

Called tech support back and they sent me a refubed HR24-500C.

Hooked it up last night and all is well.

Obviously the HR24-100 got messed up, but still don't know if it was triggered by the firmware update or just a coincidence.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Normally that Scandisk scans the hard drive for Marginal or Bad Sectors and then tries over and over to read them in different ways to extract the data and then Flag that Sector as Bad and then Replace it with a Good Sector after it has determined that the Sector is Good and then rewrites the data that it recovered to the New Replacement Sector.

It takes along time to do this because it can read a Bad Sector hundreds of time trying to get enough good reads to be able to piece all of the data together so it is 100%.

Normally when it discovers alot of bad sectors it is just a matter of time before more materialize with time as age causes them to lose their ability to retain data electromagnetically.


----------



## GP245 (Aug 17, 2006)

My HR24-500 was updated once again on 11/2 with the latest and far from greatest update - 0x418.

Since then, all too many times, when I try to "rewind" a live broadcast to clarify something I've heard - the DVR freezes and won't budge. I can push various buttons on the remote and there's absolutely no response!

I have to switch channels to regain control of my receiver.

There have been all too many times when DirecTV updates have gotten in the way of my receivers working properly. There may be problems that are fixed by these updates, but not with my machines.

One of the principle precepts of medicine is:

First, do no harm!

DirecTV, take two doses of that, please!


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

OK folks .. Looks like we've hit the end of this extended update period ..

0x419 for the HR24-100, HR24-500, H24-100, H24-700

0x41A for the HR24-200 & H24-200

With the kinks worked out these should be the final versions for a while. Updates should start coming in soon.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

So maybe the logos will be downloaded to me this time.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

balboadave said:


> Since I don't use Skip very often, I don't know if that's new or not.


I use the 30 Second Skip all the time and I couldn't Live Without It!!! 

Just Zip Right Thru The Commercials.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

richierich said:


> I use the 30 Second Skip all the time and I couldn't Live Without It!!!
> 
> Just Zip Right Thru The Commercials.


And it eliminates the Progress Bar!!!

Rich


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

rich584 said:


> And it eliminates the Progress Bar!!!
> 
> Rich


EXACTLY!!! Great Little Button to have and I just hope I don't Wear It Out.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> OK folks .. Looks like we've hit the end of this extended update period ..
> 
> 0x419 for the HR24-100, HR24-500, H24-100, H24-700


Why do I have 0X418 on my HR24-500 as of November 2, 2010 and not 0X419???


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

richierich said:


> Why do I have 0X418 on my HR24-500 as of November 2, 2010 and not 0X419???


Cause 0x419 should start going out in the next few days ..


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

richierich said:


> Why do I have 0X418 on my HR24-500 as of November 2, 2010 and not 0X419???


More ants in the pants? :lol:

Patience grasshopper...


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> Cause 0x419 should start going out in the next few days ..


GREAT!!!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> More ants in the pants? :lol:
> 
> Patience grasshopper...


Yeah, like you don't have your tickets to Las Vegas clutched in your hands and your suitcases packed and ready to go!!! :lol:

Rich


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

rich584 said:


> Yeah, like you don't have your tickets to Las Vegas clutched in your hands and your suitcases packed and ready to go!!! :lol:
> 
> Rich


I do have my Tickets but I don't have my Suitcase fully Packed because I am waiting for Smiddy to get thru testing Nomad so Directv will Release it and I can Buy the Nomad so I can use it on the airplane to Vegas.

VIVA LAS VEGAS!!! :hurah:


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Yeah!! The logos have reappeared with 0x0419.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

rich584 said:


> Yeah, like you don't have your tickets to Las Vegas clutched in your hands and your suitcases packed and ready to go!!! :lol:
> 
> Rich


No need...was in LV just last week for the 5th time this year. Packing is fast and easy here through years of experience.

Gone this weekend as well as had very rare "miss" on downloading/testing this CE.


----------



## Bruce M. (Oct 31, 2009)

Are there going to be release notes on 419, or are the changes too insubstantial? I'm trying to figure out what happened since I got this, and so far I can't.

Edit: Sorry for the waste of bandwidth. The release notes have been posted. I can't tell what was supposed to happen from the latest push, but I can see what was supposed to happen cumulatively...


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

Got the 0x0452 update on my HR24-500 last night. Am I alone?


----------



## Bruce M. (Oct 31, 2009)

Nope. Got it on my 24-500 last night as well. And on my 21-100 the night before. Only strangeness is that for at least 24 hours after the push, all the usual tricks for getting rid of the blue ring didn't work on the 21-100, despite repeated tries. Waited another day, then it worked on the first shot. 24-500 had no such issue.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I haven't got it yet but we on the East Coast are like Red Headed Step Children who always get it Last!!! :lol:


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

richierich said:


> I haven't got it yet but we on the East Coast are like Red Headed Step Children who always get it Last!!! :lol:


And that's a good thing!!!

Rich


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

rich584 said:


> And that's a good thing!!!
> 
> Rich


Yes, I guess with some of the latest NR Releases you never know exactly what you will get. Maybe 2 steps forward and 1 step backwards!!!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

These rollouts tend to take a couple weeks....there are more folks getting them every day.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

richierich said:


> Yes, I guess with some of the latest NR Releases you never know exactly what you will get. Maybe 2 steps forward and 1 step backwards!!!


What I should have said was that some NRs have been held back after being released on the West Coast before they made their way East because of problems. I can wait, given that they are willing to do that.

Rich


----------



## bww (Feb 15, 2006)

I too got 0x0452 on all three of my hr24s.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm wondering if the audio dropouts may have stopped with the 0x0452 software for HR24. Anyway been watching the speed channel that was one of the worst for audio drops, for about a hour tonight and no drops so far. I actually had to double check and see if Dolby was turned on.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I think it got fixed but I don't know if it was this software or a previous version but I don't have them anymore.

I got my 0X452 NR Software downloaded on Wednesday, Dec. 15, 3:35 A.M.


----------



## RussN (Dec 21, 2010)

So is this latest SW version working OK?


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

RussN said:


> So is this latest SW version working OK?


Yes!!!

I just got 0X452 NR Software Downloaded last night at 3:32 A.M. on my HR24-500 so I hope everything works Great on it as my HR23-700s are working Great also.


----------



## patricw (Jul 5, 2007)

RussN said:


> So is this latest SW version working OK?


It restored the yellow button "previous channel" problem, so that it now works again on my HR24 and H24 boxes.


----------



## BuLL (Apr 19, 2010)

I got the update a couple days ago, and now my HR24 doesn't show the blue Keep icon next to recorded programs any more. The darker blue bar on the bottom (% left) advances as I select additional shows to keep, but no icon to see what shows I selected.


----------



## Kev4Bama (Aug 7, 2010)

My new H24-700 still has 451 software, I forced an update and it kept the same software.


----------



## weiny (Dec 27, 2010)

When try to install the DirecTV2PC.exe file it keeps giving me a message saying "DirecTV has been detected in your system. Please uninstall first." so i click yes and nothing happens and when i click no nothing happens either? i think i cleaned out the registry and and all the other places with DirecTV folders so why cant i install it? has anyone else had this problem can you tell me how to fix it??


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I had a similar problem an HDTVFAN0001 had me Delete and Uninstall Everything and then Reboot my PC and then we checked again for any instances of it and then Reinstalled the DIRECTV2PC Software and then it worked like a Champ!!!

I'll have him PM you to try to explain exactly what he had me do to get rid of everything so my Install would work smoothly.


----------



## weiny (Dec 27, 2010)

richierich said:


> I had a similar problem an HDTVFAN0001 had me Delete and Uninstall Everything and then Reboot my PC and then we checked again for any instances of it and then Reinstalled the DIRECTV2PC Software and then it worked like a Champ!!!
> 
> I'll have him PM you to try to explain exactly what he had me do to get rid of everything so my Install would work smoothly.


Ok thanks a lot !!!!


----------



## BuLL (Apr 19, 2010)

BuLL said:


> I got the update a couple days ago, and now my HR24 doesn't show the blue Keep icon next to recorded programs any more. The darker blue bar on the bottom (% left) advances as I select additional shows to keep, but no icon to see what shows I selected.


This is interesting. If I have less then 20% free then the blue K shows up. Greater then 20% free, and it's gone...


----------



## Mark20 (Dec 25, 2006)

I just have to say I'm very impressd with the HR24-100 I recently had installed. The only thing I can fault it on is the labeling on the front panel, just a little too faint particularly for where I keep the receiver. This is not particularly critical as I drive it with the remote control 99.99% of the time.


----------



## wrhobson (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm a new user (and not very "forum-literate" so please forgive me if this is going into the wrong place). I'm using a H24 receiver in IR mode and would like to find out if my new X10 RF-capable, amazingly inexpensive and powerful, LCD remote can be expected to work with the H24 (if I switch them both to RF mode, of course). The X-10 Remote, I'm told, runs at 433mhz when set up to output RF. Does anybody out there know (Direct TV seems to be clueless about this) what frequency the H24 runs at or if it can be set up to run at 433mhz? Thanks for any info you can provide.


----------

